# rejoignez le club SM ;)



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2006)

Là maintenant ça fait un moment que j'écume sur ça


----------



## MrStone (31 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant ça fait un moment que j'écume sur ça



je comprends... :affraid: :casse:


----------



## Patamach (31 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant ça fait un moment que j'écume sur ça



c'est malin moi aussi maintenant


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> c'est malin moi aussi maintenant


On a du s'y mettre à six pendant 3 heures, si quelqu'un me fait chier dans l'heure qui suit il est mort


----------



## Patamach (31 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On a du s'y mettre à six pendant 3 heures, si quelqu'un me fait chier dans l'heure qui suit il est mort



mais nom de dieu elle sert a quoi cette carotttte


----------



## MrStone (31 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On a du s'y mettre à six pendant 3 heures, si quelqu'un me fait chier dans l'heure qui suit il est mort



Pour les trois niveaux ??


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> mais nom de dieu elle sert a quoi cette carotttte


Une a attirer l'escargot, la suivante a aller aux toilettes D) la 3ème à faire tomber le panier 

Je me gausse de la torture que je vous inflige 



			
				MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Pour les trois niveaux ??


Juste pour le 3ème 


edith, mouhahahaahhaah toutes ces victimes


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On a du s'y mettre à six pendant 3 heures, si quelqu'un me fait chier dans l'heure qui suit il est mort


Bon, 25 minutes pour le premier.
J'attaque le second de suite. 

SM, t'es un homme mort.


----------



## Patamach (31 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bon, 25 minutes pour le premier.



Avec une bière ca aide ? parceque là, après une plombe, à part balancer des coups de canon dans le vide ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2006)

Tout est dans le timing. 


Ah oui, aussi, faut avoir le ninja style©...


----------



## Hippocampe (31 Mars 2006)

dites... dans le niveau 1, l'araignée et le corbeau là, y servent à quoi excatement ??  
et la carotte qui tombe dans l'espèce de panier, quid ??


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2006)

la carotte et le panier c'est essentiel, mais pas au début 

et y a des pistes pièges a pas suivre


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la carotte et le panier c'est essentiel, mais pas au début


On n'insiste jamais assez sur l'importance des préliminaires...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2006)

D'ou les "pièges"


----------



## Malkovitch (31 Mars 2006)

'm'a fait dire oui à la drogue ce machin. J'ai jeté le 1. Ouf.


----------



## Lila (31 Mars 2006)

:afraid: :casse: :hosto: ...oh ****** !!!!!!!!
je fais des trucs même pas je comprends comment pourquoi qui !!!!!!

SM je vais t''envoyer toutes mes factures pour les 60 boîts de calmant que je vais devoir acheter après ça


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2006)

Bah poses-les dans la boite à lettres de l'Amok, c'est moins loin


----------



## Patamach (31 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D'ou les "pièges"



LE PIEGE C'EST DE NE JAMAIS OUVRIR TON LIEN OUAIS ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mars 2006)

Une logique surréaliste que j'affectionne... Pourquoi ils ne m'ont pas donné ça à l'armée, au lieu de leur connerie de tests où on vous demande par quel bout on tient un marteau?


----------



## La mouette (31 Mars 2006)

J'ai donné le lien à mon fils de 8 ans...

Il me demande si je suis débile

" trop simple papa" 'tain je me fais vieux....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :casse: :hosto: ...oh ****** !!!!!!!!
> je fais des trucs même pas je comprends comment pourquoi qui !!!!!!
> 
> SM je vais t''envoyer toutes mes factures pour les 60 boîts de calmant que je vais devoir acheter après ça


Attendez que mon fils arrive, vous ferez moins les malins 

3Hoo ! pffff. Il va vous torcher ça vite fait.:love:

Heu moi, tout pareil à Lila, j'ai bouffé mon stock de Xanax, j'attaque le whisky là. 







 j'ai ressorti celui là.


----------



## Craquounette (31 Mars 2006)

Comment passer un après-midi entier sur son Mac et s'énerver...  

Zzzeeeeennnnnnnnn Craqu' Zzzzeeennnnnnn

Je te revaudrai ça SM....


----------



## Nobody (31 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une logique surréaliste que j'affectionne... Pourquoi ils ne m'ont pas donné ça à l'armée, au lieu de leur connerie de tests où on vous demande par quel bout on tient un marteau?


 
C'est vrai ça. Un test comme celui-là, ils engagent jamais que des gens réfléchis.
Ah ben non, ceux-là ils se présentent pas. :rose: 

Ben alors, avec un test pareil, y a plus d'armée.   

Je crois que poser cette question, c'est un peu y répondre, non? Avec le test du marteau, on peut parvenir à engager quelques imbéciles. "Il ne faut jamais désespérer des imbéciles: avec un peu d'entrainement, on peut en faire des militaires." P. Desproges


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant ça fait un moment que j'écume sur ça



j'ai merdu dans la couleur de mon coup de boule .... mais t'es méchant quand même :


----------



## rubren (1 Avril 2006)

Moi qui voulais aller me coucher....merci SM pour la nuit blanche qui s'annonce....


----------



## [MGZ]Grugette (1 Avril 2006)

:sleep: aaaah, l'art&#8230;  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

gniark gniark gniark



			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

> j'ai merdu dans la couleur de mon coup de boule .... mais t'es méchant quand même :


Non non tu ne t'es pas trompé de couleur


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2006)

En plus c'est pas juste car comme la version 3 vient juste de sortir il n'y a pas encore de site de triche


----------



## r e m y (1 Avril 2006)

je savais bien que SM ne signifiait pas SuperMoquette!

Fait chier! et mes gosses qui gueulent parce qu'ils n'ont plus accès au Mac.... 

Bon cela dit, j'ai maintenant l'Excuse pour aller acheter un Macbook Pro dès ce matin à la Flac la plus proche et passer le week-end vautré dans le canapé

Finalement Merci SuperMoqueur!


----------



## r e m y (1 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> En plus c'est pas juste car comme la version 3 vient juste de sortir il n'y a pas encore de site de triche



Tiens, toi aussi t'a cherché!  :rose: 

D'ici une semaine qu'ils disent tous!

Mais je vais être interné avant ça moi!   :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

Bon je donne quand même un indice : il faut manger _une_ carotte pour qu'un des perso puisse faire popo


----------



## Dory (1 Avril 2006)

> je savais bien que SM ne signifiait pas SuperMoquette!



Je dirais Sado-Maso pour infliger pareille torture à tous les membres de macgé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Avril 2006)

c'est nul


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Avril 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est nul



Idem...je perd tout le temps, c'est qu'il doit être nul ce jeu.  

Comment ça je suis nul??...mais non allons.  

p.s: supermoquette c'est immonde de nous cuisiner comme çà...


----------



## boodou (1 Avril 2006)

Mais il y a combien de niveaux ? c'est l'enfer ce truc !  Je propose le bannissement de SM


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2006)

jouez à la version 1 ou 2 elles sont plus faciles


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Avril 2006)

Le 2 est plus dur, c'est vrai. Mais bon, it's done. 

J'attaque le 3.


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant ça fait un moment que j'écume sur ça



Bah oui, c'est normal vu la vitesse de ta connexion ! :love:


----------



## Dory (1 Avril 2006)

Au final c'est çà?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2006)

Elle est balaise ma filleule, non? :love: :love: :love: 
Bon Dory ; je te prend quand tu veux à Quake®


----------



## Dory (1 Avril 2006)

Quand tu veux  
Lequel?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu veux
> Lequel?



Le III... Et uniquement au lance roquettes... C'est plus gore :love: 

EDITH : 'Tain d'Adèle©!!! J'avais pas réalisé, mais... Une nana qui joue à quake... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Avril 2006)

Ben moi je dis que c'est fichtrement dur ce truc et que je deviens assez vite accro!


----------



## Dory (1 Avril 2006)

Et pourtant c'est un jeu pour enfants...


----------



## Melounette (1 Avril 2006)

Rrraaah pitain, je te déteste super moquette. Il fait super beau là dehors et moi je fais quoi ? Un jeu à la con. Mais il faut faire quoi ? Je bouge plein de trucs mais rien ne se passe. J'm'en fous, je vais aller me défouler sur un modo voilà.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

Ça m'impressionne quand même que Nephou ait fait ce fil avec mon pseudo en évidence et que personne ne floode dedans, comme quoi un peu de rigueur fait son effet (ou alors un jeu à la con faire taire la plupart des membres ).


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant c'est un jeu pour enfants...



Rooohhhhh


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

elle dit ça car elle a fini et je parie qu'elle s'est faite aider


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> elle dit ça car elle a fini et je parie qu'elle s'est faite aider



par son fils ou sa fille tiens!


----------



## Dory (1 Avril 2006)

Absolument pas   

SM ..des indices?


----------



## joubichou (1 Avril 2006)

C'est addictif ce truc,j'en ai oublié mon pèrniflard :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## rubren (1 Avril 2006)

Plus j'y joue et moins j'avance.....


----------



## Craquounette (1 Avril 2006)

J'ai fini le I :love: 

Même si c'est le plus facile apparemment, j'en suis assez fière vu ma logique... :mouais:


----------



## Melounette (1 Avril 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fini le I :love:


Tu m'intéresses.:love: 
Non, sans déc, postez vos indices, soyez sympas.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Avril 2006)

Bordel, le 3 est pas évident.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'intéresses.:love:
> Non, sans déc, postez vos indices, soyez sympas.


Je boule rouge le post avec des indices.


----------



## La mouette (1 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je boule rouge le post avec des indices.



et moi celui qui n'en donne pas


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Avril 2006)

Bon maintenant c'est sûr, ça me pète les c......illes.


----------



## katelijn (1 Avril 2006)

Si j'arrive a choper mes mômes, vous allez voir


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je dis que c'est fichtrement dur ce truc et que je deviens assez vite accro!



Moi je ne comprends pas que le Patronat n'ait pas fait interdire ce jeu! :rateau: C'est quand même autre chose que l'échange de musique ce truc! Je vous raconte pas la baisse de productivité de l'industrie dans les prochaines semaines!!!:mouais: 

et c'est encore les chinois qui vont en profiter (avec leur censure du Net, je suis sûr que cette page hapland est inaccessible là-bas!)


----------



## Dory (2 Avril 2006)

Tu as passé ta nuit à jouer?


----------



## Melounette (2 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je boule rouge le post avec des indices.


Mais...euh. Pfff, on peut même pas se les MPéter ? Pô juste.


----------



## MacMadam (2 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant ça fait un moment que j'écume sur ça



Alors là, je dis bravo. Je dirais même plus : merci, vraiment MERCI !  T'es gentil. La prochaine fois, tu gardes tes casse-têtes pour toi :mouais:


----------



## Dory (2 Avril 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Mais...euh. Pfff, on peut même pas se les MPéter ? Pô juste.


Pas envie de me faire bouler rouge par celui qui porte des bacchantes.. 

Mais....ne vous éparpillez pas ... 

SM tu sais que mon parrain est corse....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2006)

En rouge, je ne boule pas très fort ; mais c'est le geste qui compte...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je boule rouge le post avec des indices.



Heu, tu pourrais pas faire le contraire SM ? 

J'ai réussi à aller sur ce site avec Safari (voir ma signature). Du coup le Mac est allumé en permanence depuis 2 jours pour ne pas perdre la page et je viens ici avec Firefox. 
Vivement demain que je retourne au boulot !


----------



## r e m y (3 Avril 2006)

ô put.... je crois que j'ai fais une connerie. 
J'ai fait pété la soucoupe volante

Promis, je ne l'ai pas fait exprès.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2006)

Il faut la péter cette soucoupe 

Mais au bon endroit et au bon moment


----------



## Patamach (3 Avril 2006)

J'ai fini!
.............. l'épisode 1


----------



## r e m y (3 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il faut la péter cette soucoupe
> 
> Mais au bon endroit et au bon moment


 
Merde et moi qui ai aussitôt fait un reset pour recommencer.... car je pensais qu'il fallait la faire se ranger sagement dans le toit de la tour du gars bouffeur de carottes (vu qu'il y a là un symbole qu'on retrouve également au fond de l'eau)... 

Il va falloir que je retrouve le bon timing, parce que c'est un complet hasard qui a fait dévier un boulet de canon pour abattre la soucoupe en plein vol


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2006)

Ce n'est pas un hasard


----------



## r e m y (3 Avril 2006)

Bon c'est décidé... demain je fais grêve, comme ça je pourrai passer ma journée à cliquer sur tout ce qui bouge!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2006)

Bon...

Autant le 1 et le 2 c'est du pipi de chat (No offense Backcat), autant le 3 est vraiment difficile. 
Les possibiltés d'agir et les interdépendances sont énormes. 

Bon, hier soir je pensais tenir le bon bout... Vivement ce soit que je le l'achève. :casse:

Bis repetita : SM, je te hais.


----------



## Thug Mac (3 Avril 2006)

:hein:   :bebe: :modo: :affraid: :hosto: :afraid: :sick: :sleep: :hein:   *HELP!!!*


----------



## r e m y (3 Avril 2006)

ben oui Thug... on passe tous par ces différents états depuis que SM nous a joué ce sâle coup!


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2006)

Le nombre de coups de boule rouge que je recois me conforte dans la merde que je vous ai mise


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2006)

'tain, je suis au boulot... et je bloque toujours sur le premier niveau...  



Et je peux même pas te bouler rouge...


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2006)

finalement ... je n'y joue plus !!....
je vous regarde râler !........:rateau::rateau:
:love:


----------



## Thug Mac (3 Avril 2006)

:d :d


----------



## Dory (3 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il faut la péter cette soucoupe
> 
> Mais au bon endroit et au bon moment



  
Dis SM à part toi personne n'a le droit de donner des indices?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2006)

Laisses-les brûler en enfer


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Laisses-les brûler en enfer



Tortionnaire.


----------



## Dory (3 Avril 2006)

Toi tu n'as pas digéré la pâte à  pizza   et les pastilles rouges


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Avril 2006)

Sujet à part :

Backcat, nous t'attendons sur le MQCD v2 pour la fermeture... (On arrive plus à les retenir jusqu'à la version 3 !! :affraid:


----------



## Hippocampe (3 Avril 2006)

Didiou !!!   .... et dire que même le 1 j'y arrive pas !! :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (4 Avril 2006)

Le niveau 2 est assez enervant.
Je propose de fusionner ce fil avec Are you LOST ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Avril 2006)

1, 2 & 3 Full. 


Yeah. Cool.  




SM, je te hais.


----------



## Galatée (4 Avril 2006)

Ouais, SM, déjà que tu nous avais fait jouer à ça !

Moi je trouve ça plus drôle de faire sauter les bonhommes ou de les faire se noyer. Après, c'est vrai que du coup le jeu devient très court.


----------



## Lio70 (5 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est à la mode c'est piti jeu => on vient de m'envoyer ça :rateau:


Pas facile celui-là. Je parviens à tuer l'infirmier en lui balançant les ciseaux dans l'oeil,à modifier la température de la cuve, à déplacer la table mais ça ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick.

Par hasard, vous n'auriez plus un lien vers le jeu où le yéti lance le pingouin? (concours de distance parcourue).


----------



## tirhum (5 Avril 2006)

voilà....
http://www.yetisports.org/


----------



## Lio70 (5 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> voilà....
> http://www.yetisports.org/


Merci! Je préfère la version gore. Bon, ça fait longtemps que j'ai plus joué mais... 980 mètres quand même!


----------



## macmarco (6 Avril 2006)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Pas facile celui-là. Je parviens à tuer l'infirmier en lui balançant les ciseaux dans l'oeil,à modifier la température de la cuve, à déplacer la table mais ça ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick.




J'imagine qu'il faut mettre le feu à la partie en bois de la table grâce au curseur du thermostat au maximum pour déclencher les détecteurs de fumée et provoquer un court-circuit de l'ordinateur de contrôle, mais il faut le faire combien de fois à suivre de pousser ce thermostat qui ne chauffe que pendant cinq secondes ??!!! :rateau:


----------



## Hippocampe (6 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> voilà....
> http://www.yetisports.org/


mais dis donc, y'a des dessins fait par toi sur ce site... ... sont cool


----------



## Lio70 (7 Avril 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> et pis la clé dans la poche de la blouse du type ??


Ah, ça, j'avais pas vu!


----------



## naas (7 Avril 2006)

Je viens de faire baisser la productivité du département electricité de ma boite de 30% avec ce jeu :bebe:


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Avril 2006)

Bon supermoquette je vais faire une petite pose hein...avant de ne plus avoir de plumes.  :rateau:

Fait ch... le numéro deux.


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant ça fait un moment que j'écume sur ça




Un jour j'irai en suisse, et tu seras détruit....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Un jour j'irai en suisse, et tu seras détruit....


Si tu as besoin d'un coup de main (pied ), je suis là.


----------

